# ارضيات ممرات المستشفيات



## م. يوسف الحجيلي (25 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

هل يمكن الافادة عن الافضل للإستخدام في ارضيات ممرات المستشفيات والمراكز الطبية :

1- Hetrogeneous 

2- Homogeneous

مع تحياتي للزملاء


----------



## السرب (24 يوليو 2009)

ارغب في ارضيات مداخل مركز علاج طبيعي


----------



## galalfarhan (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء المساعد في انواع الارضيات والدهانات والالوان المستخدمة في المستشفيات


----------



## bme-fuad (13 ديسمبر 2010)

I think the best is Epoxy Floors and grounds


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## نشوى مهدى سليم (10 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
دى بعض المعلومات عن ارضيات تنفع فى المستشفيات    :34:
· أرضيات الفينيل Vinyl Floor : 

* فينيل كوانداكتيف Conductive :-
تستخدم أرضيات ( كونداكتيف Conductive) في المستشفيات لامتصاص وتفريغ الشحنات الكهربائية الموجودة داخل غرف العمليات مما يعطي نسبة عالية من الأمان داخل الغرف حتى لا يتأثر المرضى من هذه الشحنات وكذلك الأجهزة الخاصة بالمريض داخل الغرف، ومقاس البلاطة 60 ×60 سمك 2 ملم .​​​



* أرضيات فينيل Vinyl :- 
أرضيات فينيل أنتي ستاتيك (Anti static) & أسطح لامينيت .
ويوجد على شكل رولات 2متر وبسمك 2ملم، ماركة تاركت Tarkett صناعة سويدي، خاصة بغرف العناية المركزة، وتعمل علي تسريب الشحنات الكهربائية الموجودة داخل الغرف كما تستخدم لغرف الكمبيوتر وغرف تقوية شبكات ومحطات المحمول. ​​​

* فينيل استاندرد Standard :- 
ويستخدم في الاستخدامات البسيطة مثل غرف المرضي – ممرات المستشفيات – معامل التحاليل (رولات 2 متر) والسمك 2 ملم . ​​​


----------



## zakeyabas (31 أغسطس 2016)

:56:


----------

